# Best Mineral to Help with Goat Horns



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Both my boys have horns. They are fed exactly the same feed, however one of my boy's horns are thin. They get sweet grain (14-16% protein), hay & oats as well as browsing in the field. What is the best mineral for helping to ensure they have strong horns?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How old are the goats?

When they are young and go through big growth periods it is normal for horns to flake and think as they grow fast. 

Regardless of horns - what do the goats have available for minerals? They need a loose mineral (which is the consistency of sand) rather than a block, lick, or bucket type mineral. There are good loose minerals marketed for goats, some cattle and horse minerals are also suitable.

Good options include:
Sweetlix MeatMaker
Purina Wind & Rain
ADM GroStrong

there are many many others.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you put out a good loose mineral?


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> How old are the goats?
> 
> When they are young and go through big growth periods it is normal for horns to flake and think as they grow fast.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. My boys are 8 months old. I knew about horn flaking but this is the first I experienced it. I have done research on minerals, confusing, therefore I appreciate the information. I'll be looking at the loose minerals you recommended. Thank you!


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you put out a good loose mineral?


Thank you for your response. I will be looking at loose minerals as I currently don't have them as part of their diet. Thank you!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Fire_Goat said:


> I will be looking at loose minerals as I currently don't have them as part of their diet.


Since minerals, like vitamins, work with each other, a quality loose mineral mix is the starting point, and then further deficiencies can be addressed from there.

A national brand/formulation is Cargill's Right Now, Onyx. This is in addition to the excellent options already given.

May we ask where you are? Because someone in your area may know of an excellent regional solution that might be even better than one of the national brands. One of the loose mineral mixes I use is a wonderful regional mix.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Growth is one reason.

Are they head butting a lot? Chipping off from that.

I agree with good loose minerals.
Here are some things that can cause flaking. Calcium, phosphorous, magnesium and salt deficiencies can cause horn flaking issues.
Protein deficiency is another which alfalfa hay can cure that.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Since minerals, like vitamins, work with each other, a quality loose mineral mix is the starting point, and then further deficiencies can be addressed from there.
> 
> A national brand/formulation is Cargill's Right Now, Onyx. This is in addition to the excellent options already given.
> 
> May we ask where you are? Because someone in your area may know of an excellent regional solution that might be even better than one of the national brands. One of the loose mineral mixes I use is a wonderful regional mix.


We are in Colorado. Thanks again for the additional information and suggestions.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Growth is one reason.
> 
> Are they head butting a lot? Chipping off from that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Yep, both boys like to head butt. The other boy's horns look great, plus they eat the same thing, hence my concern. They don't get alfalfa hay but as the temperature is starting to drop, I am starting them on alfalfa pellets. I'm checking their feed for those minerals as well as looking at adding loose minerals to their diet. I appreciate the information.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Fire_Goat said:


> We are in Colorado.


This company says their products are tailored for the needs of animals in the Rocky Mountain area. I have no experience with them.

http://www.ranch-way.com/products/minerals-salt/ranch-way-ranch-o-min-11-goat-mineral


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What did you decide to do, @Fire_Goat? And how has it worked?

I know it is too soon for a long term evaluation...


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

mariarose said:


> What did you decide to do, @Fire_Goat? And how has it worked?
> 
> I know it is too soon for a long term evaluation...


 Hello there, I started using Manna Pro Goat Balancer supplement, adding it to their grain each evening. I also use lose minerals, just put that in a container, and they seem to be eating it occasionally. I have increased their hay ration, and added some oats to their diet as well since winter is is fast approaching. Our first snow was overnight (yeah!). I have noticed in that the one boys horns are looking a little thicker. That maybe the minerals or just as most people commented their growing, and thinning happens. Thanks for asking!


----------

